# Asus P5Q Premium Controller IDE problem [solved]

## mrl4n

I use kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 on a ASUS P5Q Premium motherboard, with 5 HDD (2 IDE, 3 SATA).

Gentoo have no problem with the SATA disks, but don't recognize the IDE disks.

This's my lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)

02:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b1)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:01.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:02.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:03.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:04.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:05.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:06.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

0b:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)
```

Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Sep 20, 2009 7:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -n

```

Also, can you post your .config and I mean only the SATA-PATA section plz.

----------

## mrl4n

This my lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2e20 (rev 02)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2e21 (rev 02)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3a37

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:3a38

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:3a3c

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3a3e

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3a48

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a16

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:3a20

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3a30

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:3a26

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0392 (rev a1)

02:00.0 0101: 11ab:6121 (rev b1)

03:00.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:01.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:02.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:03.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:04.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:05.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:06.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

06:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

07:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

08:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

09:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

0b:03.0 0c00: 11c1:5811 (rev 70)

```

This is the SATA/PATA .config section:

```
CONFIG_ATA=m

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi try that instead :

```

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y 

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y 

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y 

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

```

Never use modules for that kind of stuff, always built them directly inside the kernel.

So, recompile your kernel and post the result plz  :Razz: 

----------

## mrl4n

Hi, now something work fine and something wrong...

With fdisk -l now i see 7 HDD:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 24792 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0xf274469a

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         504     4008217+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             505       24792   195093360   83  Linux

Disco /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 121601 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0xb2cde992

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/sdc: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 36483 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x19626f12

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       36483   293049666    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/sdd: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 9729 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0xddf4ddf4

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/sde: 400.0 GB, 400087375360 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 48641 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x1c553332

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1   *           1       48641   390708801   42  SFS

Disco /dev/sdf: 8589 MB, 8589934080 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 1044 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x00000000

Il disco /dev/sdf non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida

Disco /dev/sdg: 8589 MB, 8589934080 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 1044 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x00000000

Il disco /dev/sdg non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
```

 i don't know what are /dev/sdf and /dev/sdg.

I've tried to mount sde1 and sdd1 but received a message "unknow 'ntfs' filesystem".

Also sdb1 and sdc1 are ntfs and are mounted with ntfs-3g.

----------

## Master Shake

Do you have any flash drives in the computer?  NTFS is the windows file system.

----------

## mrl4n

 *Master Shake wrote:*   

> Do you have any flash drives in the computer?  NTFS is the windows file system.

 

I know, on sdd and sde is installed windows XP; i would to use some games installed on its with gentoo and wine, but i can't to mount its.   :Wink: 

I've install on gentoo CDEmu. It's possible that sdf and sdg are virtual disk created by CDEmu?

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe.

----------

